# Pensacola Pier 7/3/12



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

It was absolutely nothing today but a few spanish and some nice ladyfish in the shallows, no king from the time of 8am-2pm idk bout the rest of the day tho, spanish and ladyfish hit the pomp jigs and small LYs


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I only saw one king caught after that, but they said there was a few more hooked


----------

